# 5x112 to 5x120 adapter, wobble bolts for 5x120.65 wheels?



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello all, 
Purchased a set of 5x112 to 5x120 adapters. Believed seller that corvette wheels would work with these adapters. 

1. Am I going to need to run wobble nuts? 
2. Is it safe to run wobble nuts on adapters?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

I think you'll be fine without wobble bolts. Pontiac GTO's and G8's(5x120.65) regularly run our BMW fitment wheels(5x120) with standard lug nuts and have no issues.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

VMRWheels said:


> I think you'll be fine without wobble bolts. Pontiac GTO's and G8's(5x120.65) regularly run our BMW fitment wheels(5x120) with standard lug nuts and have no issues.


thanks!

now I just need to figure out if im going to go with 245 45 or 255 50, on a 16x9.5 rim so that there is no stretch


----------

